# hello from pa.



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

hello, names chris. i'm from pa. i shoot a fred bear element and a s.b.d. renegade. i'm on the bowsite alot,i've been going to that website since 1996. this is the first time here though.

hope to talk to some of you soon.


thanks 

chris


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome Chris*

Welcome to the largest archery forum on the net. Check out the FRQ at the top left of page. There are no strangers in here,but there are some strange ones in here. Ask questions in the proper forum and you will get plenty of answers. Not all will work for you, but you have to figure out what works for you. Have fun and Practice Practice Practice AC


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk Chris. Have fun here.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome chris, i am also originally from pa (pittsburgh) i am now in the us coast guard stationed in cleveland but still do all my hunting in pittsburgh area. where abouts are you located?


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

hello and thanks, i'm from the altoona area . i was in "the burg" last week and saw bob seger and the silver bullit band. they still can rock. :RockOn:


----------



## mathewsarcher (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome! Nice to see another Pa. archer on this site.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

hey gju. how you like that bear element?? i got one this past summer and love. got a 8 pointer and a doe this season.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

how do i get a fred bear avatar or a custom one??/


thanks chris


----------



## Peyton 73 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Hello*

Hello everyone just wanted to say hi
Peyton


----------



## bigdog02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey welcome to the site!

I am from just over the mountain from you. I live in Huntingdon - welcome to the site!


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

*avatar*

chris, i love my element, i put alot of custom accessories on it, from the grip made by bob lambeth, a matching sling made by ben farrugia, custom strings by h&m bowstrings, and matching arrows/fletchings from www.arrowsandtargets.com, it definitly looks real nice. also, you can get fred bear avatars here : http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=319845&page=2&highlight=fred+bear+avatar page 2


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome to AT!!! Glad to see another PA guy!


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

gju, those links won't load.i'll have to post pics of my element soon.went to my local shop and they got THE TRUTH in.....i should of waited and got it,pretty sweet bow.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

links won't load,i don't know if i'm doing something wrong:frusty:


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

chris, once i get all my new custom parts in, i will shoot a few pics your way, where at in pa do you plan on hunting bud? i am from the castle shannon area, allegheny county.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

mostly in blair county,not alot of deer but the quality is here,took a 17" 8 point last year and a 14" 8 point this season.girlfriend had a 13 point with 2 droptines walk out onto the road in front of her during the rut, and a huge 6point with a 18" spread on the same road a week before.
'

the one i got last season is about 80% done being mounted.

i'm thinking of going too maryland next year,only about 40 miles from the boarder. maybe even w. virginia.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

george,did you have to put a new string on the element or did you just put it on for the hell of it? what fps are you getting with your setup??

i'm getting 250fps outa mine,i only shoot a 28 drawl at 66 pounds,and a 395 grain arrow. i'm not a speed freak.....shot placement is most important to me.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

